# How to handle cabinet doors with a 2 hour potlife?



## calemyrick (Nov 14, 2021)

How do you guys handle spraying cabinet doors with a 2 hour potlife with say, Milesi 2k?

Im a lacquer guy but im going to try out the 2k topcoat on my next job starting Monday.

I see no issue with a 1:1 mixture and spraying 2 coats on the boxes in 2 hours, but how would you manage to spray 20-30 doors, let them dry enough to flip them, and spray the back sides, wait for those to dry, and repeat the process. All while sanding between the 2 topcoats?

Or would you just recommend skipping the 2k and spraying them as 1k and calling it a day?

I have a small spray booth with the ability to let about 12 cabinet doors dry at once.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Can you hang them or will the milesi run on you? Otherwise for spraying them flat the erecta rack system (thanks Holland) is great for drying lots of doors in a tight space... Probably won't be able to get one by Monday but in the future might you might find them handy.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

build a better drying rack, and mix as much as you think you will use. Thats the only thing you can do. Not having a shop, and not doing it very often, I usually set up a secondary drying rack, as well. Spray the 12, wait a few minutes till they set up, and move them. Granted, I dont know how quick 2k drys though...

I make shift my drying racks. Buy a bundle of those cheap 3/4" X 2" X 8' foot sticker boards, maybe clear tape the tops, and stick a couple short 2X2's (4X4's are much better though... More clearance). to stack the next layer on, rinse and repeat. Make it as high as you want.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Just mix what you can use, a setup with a hopper+short hose or HVLP will help minimize waste. @Woodco these waterbased 2k finishes don't dry any faster than say other water based finishes just they cure much faster and harder. Seems to brush suprisingly well going to attempt a door tomorrow


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Just mix what you can use, a setup with a hopper+short hose or HVLP will help minimize waste. @Woodco these waterbased 2k finishes don't dry any faster than say other water based finishes just they cure much faster and harder. Seems to brush suprisingly well going to attempt a door tomorrow


What about skipping the catalyst until the final coat? would that a bad idea?


----------



## calemyrick (Nov 14, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Just mix what you can use, a setup with a hopper+short hose or HVLP will help minimize waste. @Woodco these waterbased 2k finishes don't dry any faster than say other water based finishes just they cure much faster and harder. Seems to brush suprisingly well going to attempt a door tomorrow


Yeah, I shoot with a low pressure airless right now. I need to get a hopper setup


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> What about skipping the catalyst until the final coat? would that a bad idea?


you don't all get the benifit of a total catalyzed system ie volume solids, hardness, moisture/chemical resistance.
Also FYI the centurion stuff rolls out great and touches up great too. Buffed out some panels and rolled with a microplush from the can straight over catalyzed product.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe get yourself a good hvlp. no clean up. New cup for 2nd coat.


----------



## Sn0man (Sep 15, 2017)

You need a rack. Pic attached. I built this in a few hours using 2x4's and 2x2's, and threw casters on so I could wheel it around my shop as needed. The way I'd do it is set up a lazy susan type pedestal to set the doors on to spray them (which I also built out of 2x4's). Spray the backs and put them on the rack to dry. When dry, set them on their backs, spray the fronts and the edges. Then back to the rack. Sand and repeat for the next coat. 

When working with 2K, it helps not to mix all your product up at once. You might find it worthwhile to invest in a good air spray gun. I have a Graco AirPro with the PPS cups and it's great for mixing and spraying small amounts of product at a time. Don't bother with the Harbor Freight junk you'll find at the orange store. Those are garbage, and your finishes will be too if you use them.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Sn0man said:


> You need a rack. Pic attached. I built this in a few hours using 2x4's and 2x2's, and threw casters on so I could wheel it around my shop as needed. The way I'd do it is set up a lazy susan type pedestal to set the doors on to spray them (which I also built out of 2x4's). Spray the backs and put them on the rack to dry. When dry, set them on their backs, spray the fronts and the edges. Then back to the rack. Sand and repeat for the next coat.
> 
> When working with 2K, it helps not to mix all your product up at once. You might find it worthwhile to invest in a good air spray gun. I have a Graco AirPro with the PPS cups and it's great for mixing and spraying small amounts of product at a time. Don't bother with the Harbor Freight junk you'll find at the orange store. Those are garbage, and your finishes will be too if you use them.


Hey Snoman, I see your using the ML Cambell. Which products are you using and are you using it for repaints?Want to give this stuff a go. Thanks. Now back to your regular programming.


----------



## Sn0man (Sep 15, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Hey Snoman, I see your using the ML Cambell. Which products are you using and are you using it for repaints?Want to give this stuff a go. Thanks. Now back to your regular programming.


This is an old photo - 2012 I think. I haven't used Campbell in a long time. I liked their Agualente wb line a lot. I used to spray a lot of their solvent products for refinishing, but their waterbornes have caught up in terms of durability and ease of use. Also much friendlier when you're refinishing woodwork in an occupied home. Except stains, I love their woodsong/II stains....waterbornes just don't have the same warmth. 

If there was one product from their entire line I could point at and say "use it", it would be their agualente primer. Waterbased, won't raise grain even on raw MDF edges, and sands to a powder 30 minutes after application. It's been a long time since I did that kind of work so I can't even be sure they still make it. But it was my favourite go-to spray primer for raw wood.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

Sn0man said:


> This is an old photo - 2012 I think. I haven't used Campbell in a long time. I liked their Agualente wb line a lot. I used to spray a lot of their solvent products for refinishing, but their waterbornes have caught up in terms of durability and ease of use. Also much friendlier when you're refinishing woodwork in an occupied home. Except stains, I love their woodsong/II stains....waterbornes just don't have the same warmth.
> 
> If there was one product from their entire line I could point at and say "use it", it would be their agualente primer. Waterbased, won't raise grain even on raw MDF edges, and sands to a powder 30 minutes after application. It's been a long time since I did that kind of work so I can't even be sure they still make it. But it was my favourite go-to spray primer for raw wood.


They still make it. I spray it all the time. I love the woodsong II stain as well. I cover it with Magna Max H2O precat polyurethane. Easy to spray, looks like oil, and holds up great.


----------

